# ASI Fehler/ keine Kommunikation zu Slave/ ASI Strang fatal error



## Movment (8 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

vorweg, ich habe nahezu keine ahnung vom ASI system und bin dankbar über jede idee.
Ich habe das problem das bei unserer anlage ein strang des ASI Bus ausgefrallen ist. Das ganze wird überwacht über
eine Bihl Wiedemann safty ASI 3.0.
Über die Diagnose wurden mir die gestörten teilnehmer angezeigt, allerdings haben diese sich immer wieder verändert sobald ich versucht habe
diese zu reseten.... akuell geht dieses auch nicht mehr....
über einen anruf wurde mir nahe gelegt alle endkappen des Strangs zu überprüfen welche alle fest waren.

des weiteren ist ein AS Interface Typ: Siemens 3rk1200-0cq20-0aa3 am ende des stranges auf störung (rote led) und die vorherigen 2 (rot/grün).
dieses bauteil haben wir schon versucht zu wechseln allerdings ohne erfolg....

wenn jemand eine idee hat, gerne melden,
über ein diagnose gerät verfüge ich nicht


----------



## Indu-Sol (8 Juli 2021)

Hallo Movment,

ohne spezielle Diagnosegeräte bzw. Mess-Equipment kann man u.a. folgende Punkte prüfen im ASi Netzwerk:

Leitungslänge: Diese sollte in Summe kürzer als 100m sein. Ist dies nicht der Fall, dann besteht die Möglichkeit mit einem ASi-Plug die maximale Leitungslänge auf 200m zu erhöhen. Eine andere jedoch aufwendige Variante ist ein Repeater, wofür auch ein neues Netzteil notwendig ist.
Versorgungsstrom am Netzteil: Mit einem einfachen Multimeter wird die Höhe und die Symmetrie der Spannung der einzelnen Anschlüsse ASi+, ASi- und GND geprüft.
Versorgungsspannung am Netzteil: Mit einem einfachen Multimeder wird die Höhe der Stromstärke gemessen, um zu prüfen, ob das Netzteil ausreichend dimensioniert ist für die ASi Geräte.
Anhand deiner Fehlerbeschreibung würde ich eine Schwachstelle in der Signalübertragung vermuten, welche z.B. durch einen Fehler in der Installation der Datenleitung oder in einem ASi Gerät inkl. Sensor- und Aktor-Anschlüsse zu suchen ist. Solche Schwachstellen können schnell ohne größeren Aufwand mit entsprechenden Tools ermittelt werden, z.B. ASi View.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir einen kleinen Einblick geben.

Frank Lehmann


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (8 Juli 2021)

Hallo Movmen,

Doch Du verfügst über eine Diagnose Gerät. Das ist bereits im Master eingebaut.
Hole Dir bitte das Handbuch von Biel und Wiedemann zu dem Master. Im Master hat es eine Reihe von Diagnosefunktionen.  z. Beispiel hat es eine Erdschlusswächter drin. Der sagt Dir ob an dem Kabel ein Erdschluss entstanden ist.  Oder eine Doppeladresse, oder ob ein Gerät fehlt.
Auch die Fehltelegramm / Teilnehmer kannst Du auslesen.  Im Grunde sollte das Dir weiter helfen. Wenn sich gegen Strang Ende die Fehltelegramm mehr werden, könnte es ein defektes Gerät im Netzwerk sein. oder aber der Strang ist zu lang. Hast Du einen Topologieplan?   
Messe mal die Spannung von AS-i  plus und minus gegen Masse und zwischen AS-i Plus und Minus. 
Die Spannungswerte sind wie folgt: zwischen + und -   ca. 30 V
Zwischen AS-i + und Masse müsste der Wer bei ca. 15 VDC sein und je nach Messgerät leicht wegdriften
Das Gleich gilt für AS-i -
Damit könntest Du vielleicht erfahren ob Das Netzgerät defekt ist wenn die Spannung einbricht. Schau Dir mal  die Kondensatoren im Netzteil an sind diese aufgequollen sind? Oder Aber ob ein Sensor oder Aktor einen Kurzschluss verursacht
Wie alt ist die Anlage.
Gerne helfen wir Dir auch mit eine Dienstleistung, nicht nur mit einem Rat.
Leadec Management Central Europe BV & Co. KG
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
Calwer Straße 25
71034  Böblingen
0151 17120153
07031 7943130
Hans-Ludwig.Goehringer@leadec-services.com


----------



## Movment (9 Juli 2021)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Hole Dir bitte das Handbuch von Biel und Wiedemann zu dem Master. Im Master hat es eine Reihe von Diagnosefunktionen. z. Beispiel hat es eine Erdschlusswächter drin.


morgen hans ludwig, 
das problem ist, dass der fehler sporadisch auftritt und dann meist an 4-5 stellen, welche allerdings nie die gleichen sind.... 
gemessen habe ich schon, die werte sind soweit in ordnung. 
gestern habe ich nochmals 2 anzeigegeräte aus dem bus geholt und über die quick setup funktion den bus neu gestartet. daraufhin lief sie auch wieder 5h. dann war wieder ende.....


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2021)

Ich bring mal das ASi-Netzteil als mögliche Fehlerursache ins Spiel.


----------



## Movment (9 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich bring mal das ASi-Netzteil als mögliche Fehlerursache ins Spiel.


gut, welche möglichkeiten kämen in betracht dieses zu prüfen ? 
wie gesagt, der fehler tritt nicht regelmäßig auf, allerdings jeden tag 
teilweise lässt sich der fehler reseten, aber nicht immer...


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2021)

Movment schrieb:


> gut, welche möglichkeiten kämen in betracht dieses zu prüfen ?


Einfach tauschen.

Bei ASi ist die Fehlersuche nervig.
Oft sind es die Steckverbindungen.
Diese "Nadelkontakte" sind nicht schlecht, aber manchmal gibt es dann Übergangswiderstände.
Die Kunststoffklammern, die das Kabel klemmen, ermüden auch mal und brechen.
Ich hatte das Problem an einem Schutztürschalter.


----------



## Movment (9 Juli 2021)

okay, ich werde es versuchen. 

das, was mich nur wundert ist das immer unterschiedliche salves ausfallen und man nicht wirklich weis wo man suchen soll. 

bsp. der busfehler ist aufgetreten und ein AS interface adresse:12 ist auf störung gegangen... nach austausch stand der fehler immernoch an... 
daraufhin habe ich 2 andere slaves aus dem bus genommen und es lief wieder... 
da weiß man wirklich nicht wo man ansetzen soll...👨‍🦯


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (9 Juli 2021)

Ich denke das Netzteil wäre. jetzt auch mein nächster Schritt.
Wenn die Elkos alt sind schlagen die Netzeffekte durch.


----------



## Indu-Sol (9 Juli 2021)

Hast du geprüft, ob folgendes alles passt?:


Höhe und Symmetrie der Versorgungsspannung
Erdschluss
Fehlerzähler im Master
Leitungslängen
Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit das Ereignis auf einen genauen Prozess oder Vorgang in der Anlage einzugrenzen. Vielleicht hat ein Aktor oder Sensor bzw. ein ASi-Gerät einen Fehler, welcher nur sichtbar wird, wenn diese angesteuert werden.

Weitere mögliche Fehlerursachen:

bewegte Leitungen
EMV Einkopplungen
Natürlich kann ein Austauschen weiterer einzelnen Komponenten, wie zum Beispiel dem ASi-Netzteil oder auch dem ASi-Master helfen, jedoch ist nicht immer gesagt, ob dies dann auch die richtige Ursache war, oder der Fehler nach einer gewissen Zeit erneut auftritt. Ein Austausch trägt natürlich immer zu einer Verbesserung der Störreserve eines Systems bei, aber ohne genau zu wissen, wie hoch der Anteil ist und wie hoch diese vorher war bzw. direkt nach der Ursprünglichen Installation ist dies nur ein Blick in die Glaskugel.

MfG
Frank Lehmann


----------



## Movment (9 Juli 2021)

ich habe jetzt erstmal die mastersteuerung und die darin enthaltenden fehler (LCS/LOS) zurückgesetzt, 
sowie die max A... 
ich hoffe das ich daraus schlauer werden. 

ich denke,das wenn ein defektes netzeil die ursache sein sollte, mir dies über die diagnose angezeigt wird. 
letzte werte waren:
strang 1: 1,3A spitze 
strang 2: 0.4A spitze

Strombegrenzung: 3A


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2021)

Bei ASi (genauso wie bei Profibus) ist es manchmal schwierig den Fehlerort zu lokalisieren.
Da alle Teilnehmer an den gleichen 2 Adern hängen, kann ein Teilnehmer den ganzen Bus durcheinander bringen.
Du hast doch einen Bihl und Wiedemann Master verbaut.
Eigentlich hat der doch eine richtig gute Diagnose. Gibt es da keine aussagekräftigen Diagnoseeinträge?
Hast du dich schon mal mit B&W in Verbindung gesetzt?
Der technische Service ist echt klasse.


----------



## Movment (9 Juli 2021)

Indu-Sol schrieb:


> Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit das Ereignis auf einen genauen Prozess oder Vorgang in der Anlage einzugrenzen. Vielleicht hat ein Aktor oder Sensor bzw. ein ASi-Gerät einen Fehler, welcher nur sichtbar wird, wenn diese angesteuert werden.


die betrachtung eines einzelen prozesses ist nicht möglich, da die anlage einen takt von 100 teile/min. hat. 
da der fehler nur alle paar stunden auftritt ist dies nahezu unmöglich.


----------



## Movment (9 Juli 2021)

@Blockmove 
bisher haben wir nur den anlagenhersteller informiert, 
die diagnose war bisher eher schlecht, da es viele einträge gab und es nicht bekannt war, wann der letzte reset stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Movment (9 Juli 2021)

fehler ist grade wieder aufgetreten. 
laut dem master fehlen im strang1 insgesammt 19 teilnehmer und die config error led ist auch an. 
auch nach diversen neustartes keine reaktion... 
stom/ erdnschluss etc. ist i.o 

also falls jemand noch ideen hat, her damit


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2021)

Movment schrieb:


> also falls jemand noch ideen hat, her damit



Jemand holen der sich auskennt 
Wie schon gesagt B&W kontaktieren.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (10 Juli 2021)

Hallo Movment,

Das Fehlerbild das Du beim letzten mal beschrieben hast bringt 4 unterschiedlich Ursachen ins Spiel.
EMV Einkopplungen
Alterung Master
Netzoberwellen 
Alterung Netzteil
Jetzt Frage ich noch mal. Wie alt ist die Anlage?

Option 1
Ich hatte Dir ja schon eine Dienstleitung angeboten.  Wir haben früher für Bihl und Wiedmann alle Fehler aus den Anlagen geholt.  Ich sehe da kein Problem dass wir es bei Dir nicht auch schaffen.
Option 2
Netzteil tauschen
Option 3 
Master tauschen.
Option 4 
Störer suchen.
Leadec Management Central Europe BV & Co. KG
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
Calwer Straße 25
71034 Böblingen
0151 17120153
07031 7943130
Hans-Ludwig.Goehringer@leadec-services.com


----------



## McPan (12 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde da an dieser Stelle auch als erstes auf das Netzteil tippen.

Wir hatten unlängst auch Problemchen mit einem schon etwas betagtem ASi-Bus (17 Teilnehmer), welcher an einem schon genau so betagtem Murr Profibus-ASi-Bus-Gateway (55707) hängt.

Das Problem war an dieser Stelle ein recht instabiler Teilnehmerzustand. Je nach Tagesform wurden wechselweise ein oder mehrere Teilnehmer nicht mehr der Konfiguration entsprechenden erkannt. Machmal war der Bus auch mehrere Stunden störungsfrei.
Spannenderweise wurde ein Teilnehmerfehler auch an einer Ventilinsel mit 3 ASi-Adressen, aber nur einem Busanschluss, an einem der drei Teilnehmer gemeldet. Das deutete eher auf ein Problem mit der Ventilinsel selbst hin, das war's zu guter Letzt aber nicht.
Den Fehler der nicht mehr erkannten Teilnehmer konnte man ein wenig reduzieren, indem man verschiedene Teilstränge des ASi-Busses bewusst abgestöpselt hat. Der Fehler hat sich in diesem Fall dann zumeist auf die tatsächlich nicht mehr angeschlossenen Teilnehmer beschränkt.

Die Spannungen auf dem Bus lagen bei +16.9V/-13.5V, beim Entfernen verschiedener Busstränge haben sich die Spannungen wieder ein bisschen in Richtung Symmetrie verschoben. Spannungseinbrüche konnten (nur mit Multimeter min/max) nicht festgestellt werden. Die Busversorgung hat in unserem Fall auch eine Erdschlussüberwachung, welche auch keinen Fehler zeigte.

Nach dem Tausch des Netzteils lagen die Spannungen mit vollständig angeschlossenem Bus wieder bei +15.5V/-15V, alle Teilnehmer störungsfrei, Fehler beseitigt. Habe im Anschluss allerdings keinen Blick in das alte Netzteil geworfen, über den Elko-Zustand kann ich da nichts sagen.

Gruß,
 Marco


----------



## KeBeNe (16 Juli 2021)

Hallo,

habt ihr eine ASI Topologie von der Anlage?
Ist ein Repeater in dem Strang verbaut?
Hat der Strang 19 Teilnehmer oder mehr?
Wie ist die Umgebung, hohe Temperaturen, Feuchtigkeit oder Vibrationen?
Netzteil auf Spannungssymmetrie geprüft?

Der B&W hat doch nur ein ASI-Netzteil Eingang oder? Wenn ja, dann würde auch der Zweite Bus ausfallen wenn das Netzteil einen defekt hätte.
Ein Slave könnte dir das Signal kaputt machen, z.b. durch zu hohe kapazitive Last (kann man Prüfen mit einer diff.Probe + Oszi)

Wenn der Strang wieder komplett ausfällt einfach jeden Teilnehmer des betroffenen Stranges nach und nach abklemmen und die Erreichbarkeit Prüfen, der letzte Slave der getrennt wurde hat dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Fehler und legt den Bus lahm.

Ganz wichtig bei der Fehlersuche, nicht an mehreren stellen gleichzeitig versuchen den Fehler zu finden, sondern Schritt für Schritt, dafür ist dann eine Topologie sinnvoll.

Wir hatten vor Jahren ähnlich Probleme, der Asi Strang viel Zeitweise komplett aus, Verbaut über 20 Teilnehmer, ich habe dann den Strang komplett neu Verkabelt und diesmal in Sternkonfig, also 5-7 Slaves auf einen Strang, so lassen sich Fehler einfacher einkreisen.

Dazu haben wir uns noch AsiView geholt, für die Suche und Beurteilung von ASI Bussystemen sehr zu empfehlen, Stillstandzeiten kosten ein vielfaches...


----------

